# Recommend a 24/7 secure rehersal spot in Toronto



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

My band needs a 24/7 rehersal area to jam, practice, and record in. We have all the gear, we just need a secure rehersal space where we can leave everything set up all the time. 

We need enough size for a 5 piece to play comfortably with some extra space for a large desk for all of our recording gear. Security and being somewhat close to the downtown core are our primary concerns. 

Any recommendations in Toronto? Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks,
James aka LowWatt


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

You can get 24/7 access and rehearsal privileges at Cherry Beach Sound if you're renting by the month. They're the only ones I know of that'll do this -- even the Rehearsal factory locations have a midnight cut-off for noise (but 24/7 access) because they're in mixed-use neighbourhoods. Cherry Beach really has the perfect location for 24/7 rehearsing being in an isolated industrial neighbourhood.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

iaresee said:


> You can get 24/7 access and rehearsal privileges at Cherry Beach Sound if you're renting by the month. They're the only ones I know of that'll do this -- even the Rehearsal factory locations have a midnight cut-off for noise (but 24/7 access) because they're in mixed-use neighbourhoods. Cherry Beach really has the perfect location for 24/7 rehearsing being in an isolated industrial neighbourhood.


Actually we don't need to ever play after midnight, we just want to be able to leave our stuff there at all hours and not share with others. 

Tracked down the websites for both. They look great actually. How is the security?


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2008)

LowWatt said:


> Actually we don't need to ever play after midnight, we just want to be able to leave our stuff there at all hours and not share with others.
> 
> Tracked down the websites for both. They look great actually. How is the security?


Ah perfect. Thought it was odd you wanted to be able to play at 5 in the mornging. :smile:

Well, I'm a long time Cherry Beach customer. Practiced there with pretty much all my bands over a 12 year span in Toronto. It's...secure...but, well, you get an alarm on your room and the place is locked and all that but it's not modern by any stretch of the word. Just before I left Toronto we (The Apollo Effect) were looking at leasing a room at the new Rehearsal Factory spot up around Dufferin and Davenport. Now that place was sweet. Maybe 'cause it was all fresh paint or maybe because the manager giving us the tour was smoking hot. They had a more modern security system plus cameras. And some cool extras like a nice lounge and they actually stock a bunch of vending machines.

Still, Cherry Beach has the vibe man. Everyone has rehearsed there. Everyone.


----------

